# 'Hated' church group to protest Tim McLean funeral



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Aug 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080807/funeral_protest_080807/20080807?hub=Canada

Updated Thu. Aug. 7 2008 2:03 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A church group described in a British documentary as "the most hated family in America" says it will head to Canada this weekend to protest Tim McLean's funeral.

The daughter of the founder of the Westboro Baptist Church, based in Topeka, Ka., told CTV.ca she and several other church members will go to Winnipeg on Saturday to demonstrate against what she described as McLean's "filthy way of life." Shirley Phelps-Roper said his life was emblematic of Canada's moral decay.

"God handed us a gift," Phelps-Roper said in a phone interview on Thursday.

She said McLean deserved his death by beheading on a Greyhound Bus last week.

"(His death was) supremely unemotional. You got God shaking in rage. There is no emotional component ... He was a rebel against God. He was taught to be a rebel by his parents. He came from a rebel country ... They brought this wrath upon his head. And it sucks to be him and it sucks to be them," Phelps-Roper said.

She said his brutal murder was a sign from God.

"You gotta connect the dots, people ... from your idols to your filthy way of life," she said.

"Here's what I know. He is dead and God does not do that to people that serve in his truth."

Phelps-Roper described McLean -- who she had never met -- in an insulting, insensitive and graphic manner. Her crudest descriptions of the 22-year-old are not printed.

"I haven't met him personally, but he has nothing going on," she said dismissively.

"(His life) was all about him. Blah, blah, blah ... He was a rebel ... I don't need to know anything else ... I don't need to know the minutia. Everything you need to know is right there."

The Westboro Baptist church has gained notoriety in recent years for setting up protest pickets at the funerals of U.S. soldiers who died in the Iraq and Afghanistan wars.

Church members claim the deaths are part of God's wrath against Americans for turning their back on his teachings. They have repeatedly called the U.S. a "fag" nation, a phrase Phelps-Roper used repeatedly to describe Canada.

Phelps-Roper said she does not mind that her family is reviled by the majority of Americans. She claimed she rejoices when people say they despise and hate her family.

"I say, 'cha ching.' That goes in our bank. God gives us tokens of his love," she said.

Phelps-Roper said members of the Westboro Baptist Church, which numbers about "70 souls," is comprised mainly of a single extended family.

McLean was killed on July 30 after being stabbed repeatedly on a Greyhound bus by a complete stranger. He was then beheaded.

Vince Li, 40, has been charged with second-degree murder. A psychiatric evaluation has been ordered for Li.



I may have to take a roadtrip and express my condolences.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2008)

What...


the...


F@#$%^&*k?

For the record, here's why this group thinks this man was killed:


> "Earlier this week, the Westboro Baptist Church -- an organization branded hate group known for protesting the funerals of deceased American soldiers -- announced they would picket the funeral of McLean to let Canadians know that the Greyhound bus slaying was *God's response to Canadian policies enabling abortion, homosexuality and adultery*."



I feel sorry for the dead man, his friends and his family.

I'm scared, as well as a bit saddened, about the man charged in this murder, but there may be more than we know yet.

I feel nothing but disgust and contempt for anyone who, even if the group thinks what they think, would intrude this way on the grief and shock of a family in a situation like this.  

Is this what the God you see wants?  Funny, a lot of us believe the God we see thinks a bit differently than the one you see.


----------



## GAP (7 Aug 2008)

In the US police have had to have a cordon between the mourners and this group...some mourners were quite prepared to have the group mourn one or more of their own.....


----------



## George Wallace (7 Aug 2008)

Are these people on a "No Travel List" of any kind?  It could be a good test of Homeland Security, US Border Services, Canadian LEOs, CBSA and numerous other Agencies, in stopping these people at the Border.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Aug 2008)

Too bad that 22 year old was killed and not the Phelps pycho. 

What a skid mark to society. 
Like what, not enough soldiers are dying overseas for them to protest they need to branch out?

Seriously can you imagine how many people across North America will cheer when she dies? Millions of people.

I hope one of the 'counter-protesters' bring a wooden axe with the name Otis carved in it to the funeral.


----------



## twistedcables (7 Aug 2008)

Christian Taliban is what I call 'em...


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2008)

From the link provided by milnewstbay:



> Shirley Phelps-Roper, daughter of Fred Phelps, refused to say if members of the church have successfully crossed into the country, but said, *"if we get blocked at one crossing, we'll try another."*



Anyone remember Hands Across America?  Let's have our own version of Hands Across Canada.....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Aug 2008)

Well I just wrote my federal MP on the matter in a clear and professional way.  If anyone else cares to do so you can find them here:

http://webinfo.parl.gc.ca/MembersOfParliament/MainMPsCompleteList.aspx?TimePeriod=Current&Language=E


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the link, just wrote mine.
*EVERYONE* on army.ca should find the name and email of their MP off the above link and write them.


----------



## Koenigsegg (8 Aug 2008)

This is absolutely disgusting.  I could easily end my post there, but I'll try to keep it civil and continue.

Why single out this mans death as the one to come into Canada and preach their hatred over?  Besides the media attention, and the brutality of the murder, what makes this killing any different from the others that happen in Canada?  I'm hard pressed to find any, and these..._people_...in my opinion seem to only be interested in this one because of the media attention.  It's a shame, and absolutely disgusting.  As if the McLean family hasn't already gone through enough.
Hell, I wouldn't shed a tear if some one gave these people something to mourn about.  Not that I condone it, but most people I think can see there is a big difference between Tim McLean (or any other respectable citizen) and this so-called church.
What attention Wh***s.  I seriously think they are praying to a different god than almost every other Christian.

Oh, and if any member of the media reads this, I'm not a member of the Canadian Forces, so don't try to use this post against them.  They are the ones who take it upon themselves uphold freedom of speech and expression.  Don't forget that, please.  They are no different than you or I, it's just the job they do.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Aug 2008)

WARNING:  Links below contains some pretty FU'ed stuff - mods, I'm OK if you think this crosses the line & you dump it...

Sadly, also coming to a protest site near you (if you live in Toronto, Winnipeg or Red Deer)....

_- edited to add links to events in specific cities -_


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Aug 2008)

Oh the people in Alberta will love them I'm sure.


----------



## wannabe SF member (8 Aug 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Well I just wrote my federal MP on the matter in a clear and professional way.  If anyone else cares to do so you can find them here:
> 
> http://webinfo.parl.gc.ca/MembersOfParliament/MainMPsCompleteList.aspx?TimePeriod=Current&Language=E



Done too, here's the letter I sent:



> Dear Mr Cotler,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CBH99 (8 Aug 2008)

Wow...a bunch of complete nutjobs is the most polite way I could think of to describe them.  I truly hope that CBSA, RCMP - and any other agencies involved - deny them entry, and make sure they don't enter.  Probably for their own safety, in addition to their intentions.

So let me just make sure I have this straight.  This is a CHURCH, in which they claim to be loyals servants of God.  However, they show their service by delighting in murder & causing people pain, in a time in which they are already mourning??  They judge people whom they have never met, and delight in their suffering??

I'm not familiar with CBSA & RCMP policy....would people like that even be permitted to enter the country?  Technically, they have the freedom to believe & say whatever they want.  But when their intentions are to cause emotional/mental pain to our citizens - would they still be permitted to enter??


----------



## harry8422 (8 Aug 2008)

cbh99 i could not agree with you more , people like that are disgusting it makes me feel sick to the sub cockle of my heart that people think that way.


----------



## WrenchBender (8 Aug 2008)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Technically, they have the freedom to believe & say whatever they want.  But when their intentions are to cause emotional/mental pain to our citizens - would they still be permitted to enter??


Actually, they don't have the right to say WHATEVER they want, we have the hate speech law that should be used against them
Quote:
Public incitement of hatred

319. (1) Every one who, by communicating statements in any public place, incites hatred against any identifiable group where such incitement is likely to lead to a breach of the peace is guilty of

(a) an indictable offence and is liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding two years; or

(b) an offence punishable on summary conviction.

Wilful promotion of hatred
(2) Every one who, by communicating statements, other than in private conversation, wilfully promotes hatred against any identifiable group is guilty of

(a) an indictable offence and is liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding two years; or

(b) an offence punishable on summary conviction.

So if they use their standard "God Hates F..." they should find themselves in the back of a paddy wagon.

I hope the police and judges use the tools at their disposal to send the appropriate message to these religious nutjobs.

WrenchBender


----------



## danchapps (8 Aug 2008)

Can you imagine what it would look like, getting deported out of Canada? One of the most accepting countries in the world? Wow, that would make my day. As for my personal views on them, that shall be personal, but I think people have an idea where abouts I stand (Right beside the rest of you)


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Aug 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> She said McLean deserved his death by beheading on a Greyhound Bus last week.



Hello to my fellow members and respected guests,

Wow, goes to show you that some people have some seriois mental issues, and others who follow such, are also in need of some serious shock treatment.

She should not even be given the time of day, yet alone publicity, shame on any credible media source for running such a story.

Coming to Canada to stir the pot like this, well, the Border people should refuse them entry, and frog-march these dog turds back across south of the 49th.

Peace, love and harmony,

OWDU


----------



## Pelorus (8 Aug 2008)

The Phelps clan is like a three year old throwing a temper tantrum.  The best thing to do is to ignore them, as the controversy they create is what feeds them, at least in my opinion.


----------



## jimc (8 Aug 2008)

My apologies if I post the link incorrectly - http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080807/funeral_protest_080807/20080807?hub=TopStories. If it is posted wrong please correct it for me.

 In a nut shell the order has been given to deny them entry into Canada. Thank God.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (8 Aug 2008)

This group loved to protest at the funerals of fallen American soldiers,  apparently they were killed by god's wrath because America is so accepting of gays.  They got so bad (gee going to a young man's funeral and spitting at his mother while screaming god hates fags...) that a counter protest group sprung up, Blackhorse Troopers Motorcycle Group
 for example.  Revving the engines so those already grieving don't have to listen to that group.

http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=707624  
"Controversial U.S. church group stopped at border
Paul Gackle, Winnipeg Free Press  
Published: Thursday, August 07, 2008

WINNIPEG -- Residents rallied Thursday to protect the family of a young man murdered on a Greyhound bus last week from a posse of radical religious protesters planning to portray Tim McLean's death as God's wrath.

Earlier this week, the Westboro Baptist Church - an organization branded as a hate group and infamous for protesting the funerals of slain U.S. soldiers - announced they would picket Mr. McLean's funeral to let Canadians know that his decapitation was God's response to Canadian policies enabling abortion, homosexuality and adultery.

But Shirley Phelps-Roper, daughter of church's founder, Fred Phelps, said a small group of protesters was stopped at the Canada-U.S. border on Thursday afternoon.

"They won't let us in, but we have a group that will cross in another spot," she said. "They'll have to strip search everyone who crosses that border or they won't know who we are. They'll have to see the WBC (Westboro Baptist Church) tattoo on our butts."

The resistance to the planned funeral protest started on Facebook yesterday morning when Jim Cotton, a resident of Winnipeg Beach, launched a page asking city residents to help protect Mr. McLean's funeral.

"We want to protect the family so they don't come out of the church service and see people shouting obscenities," said Mr. Cotton. "I've never met the McLean family. I've just been moved by the whole story."

Mr. Cotton was outraged and asked Winnipeg Facebookers to circle around the seven picketers tomorrow and pray for Mr. McLean's family. 

By motivating Thursday, Mr. Cotton's page had over 100 friends. Rodney Taylor, an Ottawa resident, found the page and pitched in.

Mr. Taylor phoned the Prime Minister's Office, Public Safety Minister Stockwell Day's office and border services, asking them to keep the Westboro group out of the country. He also created his own Facebook page urging other offended Canadians to follow his lead.

"These people are callous, vicious and shouldn't be let into our country," he said. "We have freedom of speech, but they are inciting hate."

Mr. Taylor's plan worked. Winnipeg NDP MP Pat Martin said his office was flooded with phone calls yesterday from angry Winnipeggers.

"These people [from Westboro] are almost as crazy as the murderer," he said. "If they are here to disrupt the social order, that constitutes grounds to deny them entry. There is no redeeming virtue in the message they are bringing."

According to Mr. Martin, Mr. Day's office sent an alert to border patrol to "look out" for people with signs and pamphlets that fit the hateful messages that the church promotes and to keep them out of the country.

"In the opinion of his office, coming up here with the message they're articulating constitutes hate speech," said Mr. Martin.

Members of the Kansas-based fundamentalist sect were already planning to picket in Canada prior to last week's bus slaying. The group was scheduled to protest in Toronto Thursday night at the opening of playwright Alistair Newton's "The Pastor Phelps Project: a fundamentalist cabaret", which satirizes their leader's fervent anti-gay stance.

Members have also been planning to picket outside a performance of "The Laramie Project" - a play based on the real life murders of two homosexuals in the United States - in Red Deer, Alta., Friday night. Residents of Red Deer have been planning their own counter-protest.  

In 1999, the Canadian government said it was powerless to prevent Mr. Phelps from entering the country when he was planning a protest in Ottawa over a Supreme Court ruling extending rights to gays and lesbians.

At that time, the government said the minister could only make exceptions at the border to grant people entry who might otherwise be denied, not deny people entry who would normally be admitted.

Mr. Phelps, however, was a no-show at the protest because he feared for his safety after a pro-gay rights group planned a counter-protest.

The Winnipeg Police Service said they were not planning to block the funeral protest if the group successfully crossed the border, but they were prepared to be on hand if necessary. 

Winnipeg Free Press"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE9WqpEEBY0

I am looking for the youtube link of this group doing something really nasty on youtube... but it moved.  But there is alot to turn the stoumach


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (8 Aug 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Oh the people in Alberta will love them I'm sure.



http://www.albertalocalnews.com/news/local/Play_sparks_protest.html

I guess some of them made it through.  I'm from Red Deer,  in fact I had plans to be there this week.... damm, I missed my chance to counter protest. It has been WEEKS since I've been in a good scrap.  Something about this group just brings out the most agressive side of me.  Maybe it is one of their websites http://www.godhatescanada.com/


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Aug 2008)

boot12 said:
			
		

> The Phelps clan is like a three year old throwing a temper tantrum.  The best thing to do is to ignore them, as the controversy they create is what feeds them, at least in my opinion.



Boot12 somehow I don't think you've had a brother, sister, mother or father killed in Iraq or Afghanistan and had a bunch of people show up to the funeral with signs shouting that your family member was killed because he was a faggot who spread faggot fecies around and got what he deserved, thank god for dead soldiers praise the lord!
Can you begin to understand what kind of mental abuse that's heaping on a family? 

Somethings it's best to ignore. 
Ignoring these morons and their actions however would be akin to ignoring cancer.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Aug 2008)

The best way to confront these clowns ( and PETA) is to let them blather. We are a country of free speech, correct?
Let the fools talk and then counter their stupid talk.
Let them protest, and watch the counter protest grow. Fight fire with fire. 
Do not resort to violence as that only legitimizes their cause.


----------



## Jammer (8 Aug 2008)

They will be stopped and prevented from entering Canada.


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Aug 2008)

I've tried to hold back from posting in here, until I could figure out what kind of people would do this.

Well, now I've figured out. They ARE NOT people. They are monsters, who do not deserve to walk on this earth, let alone step foot into Canada.

I'm going to bite my tongue now, because what may come out won't be very pleasant.


-Dead


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Aug 2008)

Well, if there really is a God, someday these people are in for a big shock.......
[does anyone remember Rowan Atkinson's "Devil" skit?]


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Aug 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrFVjg79_iM

Church members in full retreat. I think violence in this case sent a pretty clear message.



Is it me or is Fred Phelps the evil creepy guy from the movie Phantasm?












Or maybe from poltergeist.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (8 Aug 2008)

Freedom of religion, got to love freedom when it's stuffed down the throats of other people...

 There will be a thick presence of police and people there to pay thier respects, hopefully there will be nothing ugly in the way of these disgusting fanatical morons to disrupt the services.

 My condolences to the family and freinds of Tim, RIP.


----------



## Rodahn (8 Aug 2008)

I actually prefer this response to these "persons" it somehow seems to be poetic justice......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF5mfG0vO8o&feature=related


----------



## GAP (8 Aug 2008)

I love it....a taste of what they protest  ;D


----------



## King Elessar (8 Aug 2008)

i sent an e-mail to my MP. i really hope they do get blocked at the border, or maybe we'll get lucky and they'll fly in and have to get "randomly searched" >


----------



## Pelorus (8 Aug 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Boot12 somehow I don't think you've had a brother, sister, mother or father killed in Iraq or Afghanistan and had a bunch of people show up to the funeral with signs shouting that your family member was killed because he was a faggot who spread faggot fecies around and got what he deserved, thank god for dead soldiers praise the lord!
> Can you begin to understand what kind of mental abuse that's heaping on a family?
> 
> Somethings it's best to ignore.
> Ignoring these morons and their actions however would be akin to ignoring cancer.




My apologies for not making myself more clear, reading my post again it does seem like that is what I was implying.

I could never expect people attending a loved ones funeral that was being protested to simply turn the other cheek and ignore these hateful people, as I cannot begin to imagine how infuriating their presence must be.  I would personally have a hard time condemning anything that happened to these people while they were out in full psycho mode during an event designed for mourning.  

What I meant by my post was that we should ignore them in the sense of giving their "cause" media coverage, and hits to their website.  You have to remember, this is a single tiny church in Kansas with a congregation that is mostly made up of members of the Phelps family.  Hardly deserving of national airtime.  Yet, I remember a while back that fox news had an interview with the main pastor's daughter and she and the host argued for 10-15 minutes.  Gets people to tune in, yes, but does nothing positive for us as a society because it simply drives them to continue spreading their vitriol.

Regards.


----------



## leroi (8 Aug 2008)

Thank you everyone for providing the good information on this thread; I am also sending an email to my MP. 

Maybe it's time our Canadian politicians began asking The American government to better monitor their side of our shared "porous border"  by keeping this group out of Canada.

These fundamentalist hatemongers are no different than al Qa'ida--they are American-born terrorists; they are self-proclaimed "enemies of Canada" --they share the same hatred of the Western world as the Taliban and al Qa'ida ring leaders--thus, a threat to national security.My thoughts are with the McLean family at this difficult time. 

I implore the Canadian "powers-that-be" to keep people/groups like this out of Canada--by every means available ...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Aug 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080807/funeral_protest_080807/20080807?hub=Canada

Extremist church to be blocked at border: report


Updated Thu. Aug. 7 2008 11:47 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Canadian border guards have been told to bar a fanatic church group that was planning to protest the funeral of a man beheaded on a Greyhound bus, reports say. 

NDP MP Pat Martin told the Winnipeg Free Press that Public Safety Minister Stockwell Day sent the alert to border guards Thursday. 

The church group, described in a British documentary as "the most hated family in America," told CTV.ca earlier Thursday that it planned to protest at the funeral of 22-year-old Tim Mclean on Saturday. 

Martin said his office was flooded with phone calls Thursday with Winnipeg constituents angered by the group's plan. 

"These people are almost as crazy as the murderer," he told the newspaper, referring to the church's intentions. 

The daughter of the founder of the Westboro Baptist Church, based in Topeka, Ka., told CTV.ca she and several other church members will go to Winnipeg on Saturday to demonstrate against what she described as McLean's "filthy way of life." Shirley Phelps-Roper said his life was emblematic of Canada's moral decay. 

"God handed us a gift," Phelps-Roper said in a phone interview on Thursday. 

She said McLean deserved his death by beheading on a Greyhound Bus last week. 

"(His death was) supremely unemotional. You got God shaking in rage. There is no emotional component ... He was a rebel against God. He was taught to be a rebel by his parents. He came from a rebel country ... They brought this wrath upon his head. And it sucks to be him and it sucks to be them," Phelps-Roper said. 

She said his brutal murder was a sign from God. 

"You gotta connect the dots, people ... from your idols to your filthy way of life," she said. 

"Here's what I know. He is dead and God does not do that to people that serve in his truth." 

Phelps-Roper described McLean -- who she had never met -- in an insulting, insensitive and graphic manner. Her crudest descriptions of the 22-year-old are not printed. 

"I haven't met him personally, but he has nothing going on," she said dismissively. 

"(His life) was all about him. Blah, blah, blah ... He was a rebel ... I don't need to know anything else ... I don't need to know the minutia. Everything you need to know is right there." 

The Westboro Baptist church has gained notoriety in recent years for setting up protest pickets at the funerals of U.S. soldiers who died in the Iraq and Afghanistan wars. 

Church members claim the deaths are part of God's wrath against Americans for turning their back on his teachings. They have repeatedly called the U.S. a "fag" nation, a phrase Phelps-Roper used repeatedly to describe Canada. 

Phelps-Roper said she does not mind that her family is reviled by the majority of Americans. She claimed she rejoices when people say they despise and hate her family. 

"I say, 'cha ching.' That goes in our bank. God gives us tokens of his love," she said. 

Phelps-Roper said members of the Westboro Baptist Church, which numbers about "70 souls," is comprised mainly of a single extended family. 

The group was supposed to protest a play held in a downtown Toronto bar that mocked their church's reviled views. "The Pastor Phelps Project" played at The Cameron House Thursday without incident, according to reports. 

McLean was killed on July 30 after being stabbed repeatedly on a Greyhound bus by a complete stranger. He was then beheaded. 

Vince Li, 40, has been charged with second-degree murder. A psychiatric evaluation has been ordered for Li.


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 Aug 2008)

:-[  It really does make me more bothered and upset than angry.  Some people just *need* these sort of events.  Need them so that they can twist them around for their own god damn use and gain.  First PETA, now this...it makes me sick, honestly.  :'(


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Aug 2008)

I won't say what I think of this "group".  I will say, I hope they get lost, and land outside the Tignish Legion back home and start mouthing off to people, about 2 am or so, and I hope that the Tignish Legion is the same sort of spot it was when I was around there last.

Yup, that might educate them some.  Or the RC church on Main Street where the lads used to park and hang out in the parking lot.


----------



## WrenchBender (8 Aug 2008)

http://winnipegfreepress.com/breakingnews/story/4209993p-4802639c.html
It appears they may have crossed the border after all. I hope that the family does not have to put up with these nutjobs. they have enough to deal with as it is.

WrenchBender


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (8 Aug 2008)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> http://winnipegfreepress.com/breakingnews/story/4209993p-4802639c.html
> It appears they may have crossed the border after all. I hope that the family does not have to put up with these nutjobs. they have enough to deal with as it is.
> 
> WrenchBender



Well they were in Red Deer protesting,  they could simply have sent those guys over.

I'm completely disgusted.  First I'm disappointed that our border was crossed by these freaks,  who managed to out smart the system by using FedEx! They don't have a right of free speech, not in our country. They don't even have a right to enter our country, that they were let in because they didn't have 'signs' BS. Secondly I'm disappointed they haven't been arrested yet,  they run many websites that easily fall into hate speech.  Thirdly I'm disappointed that I get a giddy feeling with the thought that they could be picked up on a security certificate and held indefinably, without trial in horrible conditions... (I just smiled)

Something about this group really brings out the worst in me.  

If that group of ... well I will say 'people' protest at that man's funeral and go back to the states with all of their tar, I will be further disappointed.  I'm not advocating anything, I'm just saying they're foreigners who are coming here to harass and degrade an innocent family in their moment of grief.  There used to be consequences if you went into a community and violated the peace.   Just as there should be consequences for the minister who failed to take enough action to keep these foreigners out.


----------



## MED_BCMC (8 Aug 2008)

http://www.winnipegsun.com/News/Manitoba/2008/08/08/6388411.html

But this will not be taken sitting down by Manitobans. 

_"It may be a tense or ugly situation because a group of outraged Manitobans, spearheaded by Winnipeg Beach resident Jim Cotton, who doesn’t know the McLean family, plans to attend to try to block the picketers, and show its support for the McLeans. 

The group says the protesters will not be met with violence or placards, just a human barricade to separate them from funeral guests."_


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Aug 2008)

I think we should allow them too cross the border, arrest them under our terror law, and hold them for 10 plus years, then just send them on a nice vacation to Cuba (provided that the US will hold them for us  ;D).  Then when the other just come across the border, they can all go on trial together.

Or if the Canadian public would agree, line them up, on their knees facing a ditch  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Aug 2008)

Funny how PCB still contributes here eh?


----------



## Shec (8 Aug 2008)

I'd be curious to know what THEIR God thinks of us degenerate, ill disciplined, permissive,  heathen citizens of a fag nation that hang out on Army.ca when we could otherwise be subscribing to THEIR dogma??


And just for thinking that I guess I'm really ****ed now, huh?


----------



## GAP (8 Aug 2008)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> http://winnipegfreepress.com/breakingnews/story/4209993p-4802639c.html
> It appears they may have crossed the border after all. I hope that the family does not have to put up with these nutjobs. they have enough to deal with as it is.
> 
> WrenchBender



Hmmm......if a bunch of nutjobs can do this to protest at a funeral, what's to say someone with terrorist intentions could not duplicate this either going into the US or vice versa...


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Aug 2008)

Shec said:
			
		

> I'd be curious to know what THEIR God thinks of us degenerate, ill disciplined, permissive,  heathen citizens of a fag nation that hang out on Army.ca when we could otherwise be subscribing to THEIR dogma??
> 
> 
> And just for thinking that I guess I'm really ****ed now, huh?



I'm going to H-e-double hockey sticks anyway  >  which is definitely preferable to their idea of Heaven.   :

Good for Jim Cotton and those who join him, if I were in Winnipeg, that's where I'd be.


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Aug 2008)

boot12 said:
			
		

> My apologies for not making myself more clear, reading my post again it does seem like that is what I was implying.



No problem dude.
We seem to  commonly take the high ground when it comes to issues like this. 
"Just ignore them, they will go away". 

I just meant that some things when you ignore them, will make it worse.

I really don't think these people care about how many website hits they get.
The way to stop this stuff is to contact MPs etc.. and make it illegal for them to spread their hate.

Lots of people have support the troops stickers and ribbons and that's awesome.  Another way to show support for the troops is to help stop these assholes from harassing funerals of soldiers who don't come home. Let their families say goodbye in peace. Canada owes that at the very least to these families.


----------



## Klc (8 Aug 2008)

So it turns out Tim is my second cousin.... Not close enough for me to go to the funeral, never really knew him. But I for damn sure know what I'm doing tomorrow around 2:30 PM.

BTW, if there is any other members in Wpg details on the "wall of compassion" are in the facebook event below.
http://www.new.facebook.com/event.php?eid=34933748208

At least I'm in Winnipeg on 3 weeks leave.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (9 Aug 2008)

Good luck Klc,

Before you go into the frey,  perhaps this quip might come in handy, it is my third favorite Bible quote Exodus 14:14 "The LORD will fight for you while you keep silent" 

(or as my Mother said to me on a few occasions shut the **** up.)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Aug 2008)

Well it seems that no one showed up or if they did they didn't show themselves.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Aug 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Well it seems that no one should up or if they did they didn't show themselves.



Apparently not.  Quiet funeral for young man killed on bus



> Some members of a controversial U.S. church group plan had announced plans to demonstrate at McLean's funeral.
> 
> No members of the group showed up; but instead hundreds of strangers arrived at the church ready to block their protest.
> 
> McLean's family and friends thanked some of those who showed up outside the church.



Hats off to the protest blockers.   

I was thinking that the (so-called) church's statement about some of their people getting across the border seemed like they were saving face.   >


----------



## leroi (9 Aug 2008)

Thanks LWQ   I'm at work today and couldn't leave the province but I've been praying and thinking about the funeral off and on all I day. It's a big relief; no one should ever have to put up with something like that when they bury a loved one ...


----------

